

The defenders of anonymity on the internet - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29032399

======
dghf
David Chaum also invented blind signatures[1], which as I understand it make
truly anonymous electronic cash possible.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_signature](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_signature)

~~~
programmarchy
Yes, and Darkcoin uses ECC-based blind signatures. [1]

Lack of anonymity is a huge problem with Bitcoin at the moment, IMO. As soon
as you transact with someone, they can see all past and future transactions
associated with your address using blockchain forensics.

[https://www.darkcoin.io/intro.html](https://www.darkcoin.io/intro.html)

------
chestnut-tree
For those in the UK, the accompanying Horizon episode is now online.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04grp09/](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04grp09/)

The 60 minute running time meant the programme had to skim the surface for
some topics. Nevertheless, I thought the programme was well-made and
informative. Recommended.

~~~
chestnut-tree
It's now on YouTube (watch it before it's gone)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTjNkbLBEqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTjNkbLBEqg)

------
RachelF
Look forward to watching this Horizon episode.

